# Play Music on the Porch Day



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This coming Saturday August 29th, 2020 is the international Play Music on the Porch Day. I think it's a great idea.
Here is a brief background about the event:

"In 2013, Play Music on the Porch Day started as an idea "What if for one day everything stopped…and we all just listened to the music?". Since then this idea has been shared with the world and by 2018, thousands of musicians from at least 70 countries and over 700 cities participated. This international day of music is held on the last Saturday of August with the purpose of reviving the tradition of gathering, singing and playing music outside with friends and family. At the moment, there are participants in over 1030 cities in 70 countries."

My duo, AnjChito is playing not in our porch though but in my driveway in Ottawa at 6pm EST as part of this event. We're also doing a livestream of it.

You can register here: Google Forms - create and analyze surveys, for free.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Weather permitting, I'm hosting a jam on my 'porch' on the 29th too.
Anyone else besides me & Chitmo?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup. I've registered. I'll be playing at 1:30 for an hour. I'll be live streaming, but I really hope that a few friends drop by - I really miss playing to an audience.









Play Music on the Porch Day


Brian will be joining musicians around the world by playing some of his favourite tunes on the porch. Feel free to bring a lawn chair and enjoy from a safe distance or watch the live stream...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I'm not registering because no one needs to be subjected to my guitar playing but I have vision's of lugging my Fender Twin out to the front porch and cranking it up to 10 like Marty McFly from the opening scene of Back to the Future.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> I'm not registering because no one needs to be subjected to my guitar playing but I have vision's of lugging my Fender Twin out to the front porch and cranking it up to 10 like Marty McFly from the opening scene of Back to the Future.


I don't think that registering is about drawing a crowd - the published locations are pretty vague - it's more about creating (and being part of) a worldwide movement.


----------

